# Young furrs<3



## BreezyBee (Feb 17, 2010)

I feel really young, but maybe it's not just me


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm young I SWEAR.


----------



## Geek (Feb 17, 2010)

Im young and old


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2010)

I am young and old.

I control the horizontal.

I control the vertical.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 17, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> I'm young I SWEAR.


Liar! 

Anyways, I'm young too. :mrgreen:


----------



## BreezyBee (Feb 17, 2010)

I guess it's how you view young are old XD but yeah. Not that it matters, just curious.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 17, 2010)

arrgh define young!! xD


----------



## BreezyBee (Feb 17, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> arrgh define young!! xD


 See, I really don't know how XD let's just say less than 30


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm young enough to make you feel like pedophile, but old enough so it's awwright.


----------



## BreezyBee (Feb 17, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> I'm young enough to make you feel like pedophile, but old enough so it's awwright.


 Haha, surrre.  How old do you think I am?


----------



## Kakik (Feb 17, 2010)

BreezyBee said:


> See, I really don't know how XD let's just say less than 30


 Alright im a yungun.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 17, 2010)

BreezyBee said:


> See, I really don't know how XD let's just say less than 30



i'm young! yaaaaay!!!! x]


----------



## BreezyBee (Feb 17, 2010)

Kakik said:


> Alright im a yungun.


 Haha, awesome


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 17, 2010)

I foresee pedophiles in this threads future.


----------



## Willow (Feb 17, 2010)

BreezyBee said:


> See, I really don't know how XD let's just say less than 30


Let's go a little lower...say...under 18, because once you're 18 you're considered an adult...a younger adult, but an adult...

I'm 15...so I'm a young fur...


----------



## BreezyBee (Feb 17, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> i'm young! yaaaaay!!!! x]


Do you mind if I ask how old you are? c:


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 17, 2010)

BreezyBee said:


> Do you mind if I ask how old you are? c:



i just turned 17 last month, why? X3


----------



## BreezyBee (Feb 17, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> I foresee pedophiles in this threads future.


 Probably D;


----------



## BreezyBee (Feb 17, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> i just turned 17 last month, why? X3


Just curious LOL c:


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 17, 2010)

BreezyBee said:


> Just curious LOL c:



curious kitteh o.o


----------



## BreezyBee (Feb 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Let's go a little lower...say...under 18, because once you're 18 you're considered an adult...a younger adult, but an adult...
> 
> I'm 15...so I'm a young fur...


 Even in your 20s you're still young, and what did that really accomplish? You're still defined by my standards as a young furr.


----------



## BreezyBee (Feb 17, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> curious kitteh o.o


 Oh god forbid. O;


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 17, 2010)

BreezyBee said:


> Oh god forbid. O;



that O; looks painful for some reason... i think it's the , part, winking and O. oww...


----------



## Willow (Feb 17, 2010)

BreezyBee said:


> Even in your 20s you're still young, and what did that really accomplish? You're still defined by my standards as a young furr.


I would hope so...


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 17, 2010)

thought i was older... until i joined FAF lol :3


----------



## BreezyBee (Feb 17, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> that O; looks painful for some reason... i think it's the , part, winking and O. oww...


 Haha how?


----------



## Viva (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm a youngin.  But I feel old


----------



## BreezyBee (Feb 17, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> I'm a youngin. But I feel old


Awww, how?


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 17, 2010)

Sponges are old.


----------



## BreezyBee (Feb 17, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Sponges are old.


 Why yes indeed.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 17, 2010)

Old people are old.. and spongy.


----------



## Viva (Feb 17, 2010)

BreezyBee said:


> Awww, how?


 
It's probably because when I was younger I didn't have so much work


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 17, 2010)

What is the line for "young" here? Under 25? 

Then yes, I'm young *is 18*.


----------



## BladeWolf (Feb 17, 2010)

BreezyBee said:


> Even in your 20s you're still young, and what did that really accomplish? You're still defined by my standards as a young furr.



So that means I am going to be considered an old fur in 9 months?  gee, way to make a guy feel special lol.



j/k


----------



## Clutch (Feb 17, 2010)

I say 15 for me... Im young.... Just wish I was old enough to Drive a Car!.....


----------



## Seriman (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm young...  I *TURN* 15 in 5 months...


----------



## Tommy (Feb 17, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> What is the line for "young" here? Under 25?
> 
> Then yes, I'm young *is 18*.


 
Wow, you just made me feel a little too young there... >.>


----------



## Ratte (Feb 17, 2010)

I guess I'm young.  I'm 17.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I guess I'm young.  I'm 17.


It's under 18, so it's young in my book.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 17, 2010)

I think I'm 16. Yeah. I am -checked birthdate-


----------



## Geek (Feb 17, 2010)

26 years old


----------



## Ratte (Feb 17, 2010)

Seriman said:


> It's under 18, so it's young in my book.



works for me :3


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Let's go a little lower...say...under 18, because once you're 18 you're considered an adult...a younger adult, but an adult...
> 
> I'm 15...so I'm a young fur...


no because that will make me sound old


----------



## FalIndelstan (Feb 17, 2010)

Damnit, Geek beat me. I was about to claim being the oldest youngin at 19.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 17, 2010)

BreezyBee said:


> Haha how?



idk how X3


----------



## Disasterfox (Feb 17, 2010)

15 here, man you guys are old..
Are these threads made to lol at old furries faces or are they made by undercover pedophiles trying to get pictures of youngins

Either way, it's too damn hot in my room even without a shirt on, and this camera that I want to take pictures with. And this shower feels soooo good. Because some really hot teenagers have showers in their room.


jk I'm an old fat hairy chick


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm 16, guess that makes me young.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 17, 2010)

Hmmmeh
I'm 15 XD
Going on 16
If you sing _Sound of Music_ stuff I'll luf u 4efur XD


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 17, 2010)

Wonder if anybody is younger than 15 here...


----------



## Tommy (Feb 17, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Wonder if anybody is younger than 15 here...



Yeah, I've seen two 14 year olds so far.
I'm 15 myself, turning 16 in two months...


----------



## Tycho (Feb 17, 2010)

Gawd I hate younglings.  Chase the whole lot of you off the lawn, I would.


----------



## Geek (Feb 17, 2010)

FalIndelstan said:


> Damnit, Geek beat me. I was about to claim being the oldest youngin at 19.



For my age, as an online business man, I consider myself young and mature.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm 19, fixin' to hit the big two oh.


----------



## Willow (Feb 17, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Yeah, I've seen two 14 year olds so far.
> I'm 15 myself, turning 16 in two months...


I've got 9 more months before i turn 16...damn me and my late birthday...


----------



## Tommy (Feb 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've got 9 more months before i turn 16...damn me and my late birthday...



It's not your fault. Blame your parents. >.>


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 17, 2010)

hey ya'll younguns


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 17, 2010)

You're a youngin too harley :O a roadkill fucking, horndog youngin.


----------



## Geek (Feb 17, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> You're a youngin too harley :O a roadkill fucking, horndog youngin.



Cigarette smoking make you old! Science proved that you loose 10 years of life time. Ha!


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 17, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> You're a youngin too harley :O a roadkill fucking, horndog youngin.



i-i am not...i'm..34.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am young and old.
> 
> *I control the horizontal.
> 
> I control the vertical.*



lol, teen titans reference.
never thought i would see one of those. ^^


----------



## Tommy (Feb 17, 2010)

Geek said:


> Cigarette smoking make you old! Science proved that you loose 10 years of life time. Ha!



Now you have to say that to about half of the kids in my school. Probably won't help though.


----------



## Zerulu (Feb 17, 2010)

This thread... feels skeevy.

I would probably be in the middle.. depends on what you define as young.


----------



## Leon (Feb 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Let's go a little lower...say...under 18, because once you're 18 you're considered an adult...a younger adult, but an adult...
> 
> I'm 15...so I'm a young fur...


 
Hey whats up..


----------



## Melkor (Feb 17, 2010)

I'll be 17 Ina month... Still young!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 17, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i-i am not...i'm..34.


 
-patpat- and I can date girl with no drama.

We all have dreams that aren't true D':



Geek said:


> Cigarette smoking make you old! Science proved that you loose 10 years of life time. Ha!


 
then I'm your age?


----------



## Cooon (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm real young, I haven't met anyone younger then 14, which kinda sucks.


----------



## Cooon (Feb 18, 2010)

Zerulu said:


> This thread... feels skeevy.
> 
> I would probably be in the middle.. depends on what you define as young.


My thoughts exactly...

I'm scared!


----------



## Zerulu (Feb 18, 2010)

Cooon said:


> My thoughts exactly...
> 
> I'm scared!



Furries gonn' getcha!


----------



## Cooon (Feb 18, 2010)

Zerulu said:


> Furries gonn' getcha!



Frekin pedophiles...stay away from the private swimsuit area


----------



## Tommy (Feb 18, 2010)

Cooon said:


> Frekin pedophiles...stay away from the private swimsuit area



Best advice I've heard in a while.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 18, 2010)

Rape thread.
You all guess about me.
I have the brain of the old and the actions of the old(nothing).


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 18, 2010)

you're over 16 but under 24


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 18, 2010)

Anonymous and finger bleeding.


----------



## Bando (Feb 18, 2010)

16 here, and glad Ein isn't around anymore o_o


----------



## Leon (Feb 18, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> 16 here, and glad Ein isn't around anymore o_o


 
Aww how come? :V


----------



## Krasl (Feb 18, 2010)

16, getting ready to hit 17 in a few months. ^^


----------



## Leon (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm 15 turn 16 this summer.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 18, 2010)

leon said:


> Aww how come? :V


Ein The Cosic.
Appernatly, he was a nice and cute pedo.



leon said:


> I'm 15 turning 16 and getting boner to anthro characters this summer.


Fixed :V


----------



## Leon (Feb 18, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Ein The Cosic.
> Appernatly, he was a nice and cute pedo.
> 
> 
> Fixed :V


 

Thanks. :V


----------



## Bando (Feb 18, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Fixed :V



I lol'd.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 18, 2010)

hello, kiddies. stay in school.


----------



## Leon (Feb 18, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> hello, kiddies. stay in school.


 
But why, selling drugs makes more money since I don't have to pay taxes. :V


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 18, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Wonder if anybody is younger than 15 here...



Im 14 :mrgreen:


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 18, 2010)

leon said:


> But why, selling drugs makes more money since I don't have to pay taxes. :V



sell drugs at school. duh.


----------



## Leon (Feb 18, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> sell drugs at school. duh.


 
I fuckin lol'd.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 18, 2010)

leon said:


> Thanks. :V





Bando37 said:


> I lol'd.


This statement goes to all furries.
They all get a boner from anthro characters.
Even if they are female.

I didn't see a young furry that said something direct like the things I say.
A tad funnier.


----------



## Rack (Feb 18, 2010)

Hmm, not a completely kid anymore, but still not old. I'm 19  20 feels really old now...


----------



## Morroke (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm 12 and what is this?


----------



## Smelge (Feb 18, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> I'm young enough to make you feel like pedophile, but old enough so it's awwright.



Gosh.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm 21 but I feel younger. :<

Brb on your lawn


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 18, 2010)

21 and chucking about minors getting involved in a fetish fandom


----------



## zeeme123 (Feb 18, 2010)

meh, forget your age and how you act it...I say...ACT YOUR SHOE SIZE!!!!


----------



## Smelge (Feb 18, 2010)

I vote this thread gets stickied, so the paedophiles don't have to do all the footwork.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 18, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I vote this thread gets stickied, so the paedophiles don't have to do all the footwork.



Fail post.


----------



## Kelo (Feb 18, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, teen titans reference.
> never thought i would see one of those. ^^



Actually it is from a much older TV series called "The Outer Limits" (way way before your time).


----------



## Smelge (Feb 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Fail post.


Sorry, did I uncover your plan?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 18, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Sorry, did I uncover your plan?



No, you posted something dumb in a post meant for little furrlets to have a good time like the No young furries thread only the other way around....thus it's a fail post.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, you posted something dumb in a post meant for little *furrlets* to have a good time like the No young furries thread only the other way around....thus it's a fail post.



found a new word! ^_^


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 18, 2010)

Blurting out your age with glee when a minor on a fetish site's forum is foolish,


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 18, 2010)

Krasl said:


> found a new word! ^_^



OOOH, how bout flufflets! Sounds funnier <3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 18, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Blurting out your age with glee when a minor on a fetish site's forum is foolish,



It's not a fetish site...being a furry doesn't mean you have a fetish, it just means you're either 

A) A kid at heart that loves animals/anthromorphics
B) You're in it for the art
C) You're in it for the yiff/porn
D) Yeah...you might have a fetish.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> OOOH, how bout flufflets! Sounds funnier <3



lol, true.
Oh, what about...
fluffilupogus!
(i'll add the defintion later (if i feel like it) ^^)


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's not a fetish site...being a furry doesn't mean you have a fetish, it just means you're either
> A) A kid at heart that loves animals/anthromorphics


Rare here.


> B) You're in it for the art


 Even more rare (and my case)


> C) You're in it for the yiff/porn


Oddly thats not me but about 90% of the userbase


> D) Yeah...you might have a fetish.


Maybe but its not Yiff

REGARDLESS:
This is a site which openly hosts porn. 
The porn on this site is "Yiff".
"Yiff" is widly considered a fetish.
This site hosts "Yiff"
This site in its own way is a fetish site.

It attracts pedos and sexual deviants.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 18, 2010)

'Cause we all know no one <3's older furs


----------



## Krasl (Feb 18, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> 'Cause we all know no one <3's older furs



I just lol'd.
(kind of a rude comment though)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 18, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> 'Cause we all know no one <3's older furs



That's a lie!


----------



## Smelge (Feb 18, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> 'Cause we all know no one <3's older furs



OH GOD I'M GOING TO DIE ALONE

*sobs*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 18, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> OH GOD I'M GOING TO DIE ALONE
> 
> *sobs*



I'll disregard your failpost and give you a hug anyways.

*Fawkx hugz!*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 18, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> OH GOD I'M GOING TO DIE ALONE
> 
> *sobs*



do be sad, all furries are awesome! :3

*gives your a nearly back breaking wolf hug*

(this feels like a copy and paste moment...)


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 18, 2010)

Sure is self hate in here.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, that seriously backfired.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 18, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Sure is self hate in here.



Hehe, supportism at its best


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 18, 2010)

how ya'll doin'


----------



## Krasl (Feb 18, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> how ya'll doin'



slightly bored...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 18, 2010)

Krasl said:


> slightly bored...



Agreed. Sup Harley?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's not a fetish site...being a furry doesn't mean you have a fetish, it just means you're either
> 
> A) A kid at heart that loves animals/anthromorphics
> B) You're in it for the art
> ...



D and C.


----------



## Leon (Feb 18, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> It attracts pedos and sexual deviants.


 

Such as your self?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 18, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> how ya'll doin'



in pain.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> in pain.



Orly? Might I ask why?


----------



## Ratte (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah how about that staying on topic thing

that's p cool


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 18, 2010)

Ratte said:


> yeah how about that staying on topic thing
> 
> that's p cool




I'll just walk my way out then


----------



## Seriman (Feb 18, 2010)

Ratte said:


> yeah how about that staying on topic thing
> 
> that's p cool


I've heard that. I really should do it more often... *awkward moment...*


----------



## Leon (Feb 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> in pain.


 
Oh noes. D'=


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 18, 2010)

Really? sense when has an FAF topic stayed on topic for more then 3 pages? and the few that do last that long are all about dramadrama.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 18, 2010)

Ratte said:


> yeah how about that staying on topic thing
> 
> that's p cool



*grabs a corn chip bag and a liter of soda and walks out of the thread with a frown*


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 18, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Really? sense when has an FAF topic stayed on topic for more then 3 pages? and the few that do last that long are all about dramadrama.



I don't know why but your avatar reminds me of Stephen King.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 18, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I don't know why but your avatar reminds me of Stephen King.


 YAY! He so awesome


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 18, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> YAY! He so awesome



OHMIGADYES D:

ZBGSEGV

I have nothing coherent to say on the subject, too excited.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 18, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> OHMIGADYES D:
> 
> ZBGSEGV
> 
> I have nothing coherent to say on the subject, too excited.


 His Novels are like a blessing to my text loving eyes.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 18, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I don't know why but your avatar reminds me of Stephen King.


The only time it's okay to piss yourself with fear or cry like a pansy is when reading Steven King XD


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 18, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> The only time it's okay to piss yourself with fear or cry like a pansy is when reading Steven King XD



I swoon because I love it.

ILY KING THE WAY ONLY AN OTTER CAN


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 18, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I swoon because I love it.
> 
> ILY KING THE WAY ONLY AN OTTER CAN


 
....Yiff? X3


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 18, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I swoon because I love it.
> 
> ILY KING THE WAY ONLY AN OTTER CAN


 BRB making rave.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 18, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> BRB making rave.



Brb shaming myself fangirling dammit


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 18, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Brb shaming myself fangirling dammit


 Everyone has a weakness, a sickness and a passion


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'll disregard your failpost and give you a hug anyways.
> 
> *Fawkx hugz!*




The absolute best kind .. if ya can garner the sort.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 18, 2010)

BreezyBee said:


> I feel really young, but maybe it's not just me




We recently had a thread like this one.



Fail.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> We recently had a thread like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Fail.


I was just thinking the same thing...


----------



## Gnome (Feb 18, 2010)

i feel 500 years young


----------



## Atrak (Feb 18, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> BRB making rave.



Oh, so *this *is why you made that rave >: P .

Btw, I'm 18. I too view anything under 30 young, anything under 17 too young, and anything expressed in dog years woof.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'll just walk my way out then



not to be a buzzkill, but that's how shit works around here.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 18, 2010)

Ratte said:


> not to be a buzzkill, but that's how shit works around here.



Understood, I just thought I'd be nice and not lock the kiddie thread as there's one for the "not so young furries"...it's only fair


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 18, 2010)

In other news, my face is bleeding. In on topic news, I'm pretty sure I'm still 16. Yup.


----------



## Leon (Feb 18, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> In other news, my face is bleeding. In on topic news, I'm pretty sure I'm still 16. Yup.


 
Aww do you want me to kiss it and make it better? :3c


----------



## Atrak (Feb 18, 2010)

leon said:


> Aww do you want me to kiss it and make it better? :3c



What's kissing going to do? >:V

Lick it :3 .


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 18, 2010)

leon said:


> Aww do you want me to kiss it and make it better? :3c


 
Not really, with all that cock you been suckin' I could get an STD.

WARNING: Today I will be a bitch. Well moreso than usual.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 18, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Not really, with all that cock you been suckin' I could get an STD.
> 
> WARNING: Today I will be a bitch. Well moreso than usual.



It's 11.30pm here, so that won't be for long  .


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 18, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's 11.30pm here, so that won't be for long  .


 
8:30 pm here sweetheart ;P There's a good 3 1/2 hours left of my rage.


----------



## Leon (Feb 18, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Not really, with all that cock you been suckin' I could get an STD.
> 
> WARNING: Today I will be a bitch. Well moreso than usual.


 
It's ok I like it when you're fiesty. And hey I aint been blowin nobody.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 18, 2010)

Honey, you suck more dick than a Sunset Boulevard prostitute.


----------



## Leon (Feb 18, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Honey, you suck more dick than a Sunset Boulevard prostitute.


 
Only for you. :3c


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 18, 2010)

My little ho <3


----------



## Leon (Feb 18, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My little ho <3


 
Every day of the week. <3


----------



## Atrak (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm chuckling on the inside.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm chuckling on the inside.


Becuz on the outside ur being a ho X3


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Becuz on the outside ur being a ho X3



lolz


----------



## BreezyBee (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Takoto (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm defiantly not the youngest of furries here... but I'm by far not the oldest.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

someone made another age thread O=
well anyway, im only 14


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 20, 2010)

hey guys pm me if you wanna yiff im underage too


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 20, 2010)

=^_^= Im 17 dunno if that counts for being "young"


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

i have never yiffed before
should i go to ychan and watch furries yiff so i know what to say?


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 20, 2010)

^ same goes for me as i just figured out that i was furry couple months ago and just now actually joining a forum for furrys


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 20, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> i have never yiffed before
> should i go to ychan and watch furries yiff so i know what to say?



or yiff me. mmmm


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> or yiff me. mmmm



lol, horny coyote-pussum.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> or yiff me. mmmm


How about YOU pm ME XD
Bring it, coyote boy


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> How about YOU pm ME XD
> Bring it, coyote boy



lol, someone's eager.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, someone's eager.


X3 mehbeh I am.
I'll pull you in too, wolf boy XD


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

My body is young, yet my heart, soul and mind are old. XDD


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> X3 mehbeh I am.
> I'll pull you in too, wolf boy XD



bring it on!


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> bring it on!


Okay!
*CENSORED*
XXDD


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Okay!
> *CENSORED*
> XXDD



oh son of a--
*long series of beeps
*lol


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> oh son of a--
> *long series of beeps*
> lol


XD
take a *..... *with my *......* and a *.......* until it looks* ...... *crayons *......* a 5 foot long piece of copper wire that *......* chinese *.......* until I'm bald!
 wut?


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> How about YOU pm ME XD
> Bring it, coyote boy



no, you PM ME!!!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> XD
> take a *..... *with my *......* and a *.......* until it looks* ...... *crayons *......* a 5 foot long piece of copper wire that *......* chinese *.......* until I'm bald!
> wut?



What is this I don't even...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> XD
> take a *..... *with my *......* and a *.......* until it looks* ...... *crayons *......* a 5 foot long piece of copper wire that *......* chinese *.......* until I'm bald!
> wut?



or, plan b...

*ahem*

your mother was a ***********hippopotomus**********republican********with a bucket of***********hippopotomus**************far, far away in a castle far away where no one can hear you**************republican**************hippopotomus************alakazam!


----------



## TheNewfie (Feb 21, 2010)

16 going to be 17 in april, so yeah I guess I'm a young fur


----------



## Leon (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm 15 but I act alot older.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm fifteen but I... Hey. Oi. x.x Leon beat me.

Anywae. I'm a young <3-able furry... And still find no love </3 No one ever said it would be easy, but assumptions are easy to make >.>


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

leon said:


> I'm 15 but I act alot older.



That's what you think?!


----------



## Leon (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> That's what you think?!


 
No I usually don't act that way in the den, and yes I am alot more mature than most kids my age.


----------



## Blaze tail (Feb 21, 2010)

i just turned 14 lawl sept 1st 1995 i think im young :>


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Blaze tail said:


> i just turned 14 lawl sept 1st 1995 i think im young :>



No, you're older than Ted Kennedy...


Shit did I really just make that joke? D:


----------



## Leon (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> No, you're older than Ted Kennedy...
> 
> 
> Shit did I really just make that joke? D:


 
To soon?

But no I don't get the joke..


----------



## Weebz (Feb 21, 2010)

16; Heck yeah, i'm young.


----------



## BreezyBee (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm such a jailbait sometimes :c I look older than my age.


----------



## Viva (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> or, plan b...
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> your mother was a ***********hippopotomus**********republican********with a bucket of***********hippopotomus**************far, far away in a castle far away where no one can hear you**************republican**************hippopotomus************alakazam!


 
You left out mickey mouse lol


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

Blaze tail said:


> i just turned 14 lawl sept 1st 1995 i think im young :>



hmmm, you come here often kid?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hmmm, you come here often kid?



Tisk tisk, Don't go all pedo on me now :evil:


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Tisk tisk, Don't go all pedo on me now :evil:



i'm underage so it's not pedophilia <3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'm underage so it's not pedophilia <3



O, right. You seem to be 18+ but I could be mistaken


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> O, right. You seem to be 18+ but I could be mistaken



i'm 18 in may. i have three months to touch children.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'm 18 in may. i have three months to touch children.



Wow, we're not that far off, I turn 18 in exactly 24 days.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wow, we're not that far off, I turn 18 in exactly 24 days.



we don't have long to yiff underage members. :C


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> we don't have long to yiff underage members. :C



Look and talk but no touchy


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh my word what's all this nonsense.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Look and talk but no touchy



that's gonna be a hard transition to make


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> that's gonna be a hard transition to make



At least my RPing career isn't ruined ^_^


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> At least my RPing career isn't ruined ^_^



i suppose we still have adults...it's just not the same....i-i need to go lay down...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i suppose we still have adults...it's just not the same....i-i need to go lay down...



We're allowed to schmexy talk the kiddies....there's no law saying we can't....Freedom of speech, as long as the recipient is "willing" and doesn't take a specific action as a physical threat (then it would be assault )


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> We're allowed to schmexy talk the kiddies....there's no law saying we can't....Freedom of speech, as long as the recipient is "willing" and doesn't take a specific action as a physical threat (then it would be assault )



i'm pretty sure underage cybering is illegal. :V


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Cybering in general = gross.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'm pretty sure underage cybering is illegal. :V



Not if no one finds out....I don't even think AIM/skype ask for your age....




KylieIsACannibal said:


> Cybering in general = gross.



^_^ Not when you're in the moment


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not if no one finds out....I don't even think AIM/skype ask for your age...



they probably can trace that kinda stuff~ I DON'T WANT TO GO TO JAIL SCOTTY.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> they probably can trace that kinda stuff~ I DON'T WANT TO GO TO JAIL SCOTTY.



At least we'll have each other!

*Hugz*


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> At least we'll have each other!
> 
> *Hugz*



you, me, tonight. i'll be expecting it. <3 for now, i am going to nap.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ^_^ Not when you're in the moment


 
It's always gross. Though I guess if I had a penis I could understand it better.


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> It's always gross. Though I guess if I had a penis I could understand it better.



I don't understand it at all, I totally agree that it's gross.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> It's always gross. Though I guess if I had a penis I could understand it better.



Penis = Understanding....it defines who we are essentially...Besides, you're not horny enough to get into it


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Penis = Understanding....it defines who we are essentially...*Besides, you're not horny enough to get into it*



FOILED AGAIN >:[


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> FOILED AGAIN >:[



Hmm?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Cybering in general = gross.



Why is it gross? not like anyone is physically touching each other, it is just words sent over the internet, I don't see whats gross about that. 


I suppose you think real sex is gross too amirite?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Why is it gross? not like anyone is physically touching each other, it is just words sent over the internet, I don't see whats gross about that.
> 
> 
> I suppose you think real sex is gross too amirite?



Hmm, good thought. It's not really that gross, it's basically just imagery....Apparently thinking/fantasizing is gross now.
Excuse me as I bash my head off my desk until I become braindead as I don't want to be considered gross.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hmm, good thought. It's not really that gross, it's basically just imagery....Apparently thinking/fantasizing is gross now.
> Excuse me as I bash my head off my desk until I become braindead as I don't want to be considered gross.




She is just jealous cause men have "two heads" to think with.


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Hehehe "two heads" =P. Call me dumb but i always thought cybering was with like web cams and stuff.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> She is just jealous cause men have "two heads" to think with.



HEHE! SO very true. We gotta fulfill both our needs otherwise our "heads" will explode 




Wulfe said:


> Hehehe "two heads" =P. Call me dumb but i always thought cybering was with like web cams and stuff.



Not all the time, you can always just IM chat with em. That's actually what I prefer.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> HEHE! SO very true. We gotta fulfill both our needs otherwise our "heads" will explode
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One head is guaranteed to explode while dealing with it's needs.


----------



## BreezyBee (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'm 18 in may. i have three months to touch children.


 Pfff. I like em overage o;


----------



## BreezyBee (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Hehehe "two heads" =P. Call me dumb but i always thought cybering was with like web cams and stuff.


 Not dumb at all  Cybering can mix those into it though<3


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> FOILED AGAIN >:[



What .. Happened ... To your pic bando? It's getting stranger?  Btw how do you change your pic on your iPod.. The URL thing?


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> What .. Happened ... To your pic bando? It's getting stranger?  Btw how do you change your pic on your iPod.. The URL thing?



Avi change forum game. You use the URL to change you avi on an ipod.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Avi change forum game. You use the URL to change you avi on an ipod.


Sup.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> At least we'll have each other!
> 
> *Hugz*



Dammit!
I always miss out o all the fun! >:[



RandyDarkshade said:


> Why is it gross? not like anyone is physically touching each other, it is just words sent over the internet, I don't see whats gross about that.
> 
> 
> I suppose you think real sex is gross too amirite?



exactly!


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Avi change forum game. You use the URL to change you avi on an ipod.



How do I get the URL from the pic?


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> How do I get the URL from the pic?


Right click the picture, click properties, and it should show you there.


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> How do I get the URL from the pic?



I'll PM you.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Right click the picture, click properties, and it should show you there.


Or just right click > copy image location







Easy easy


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> Or just right click > copy image location
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or that too. xD


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> Or just right click > copy image location
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's on an ipod, a little different


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

....this thread is so far off topic XD


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> ....this thread is so far off topic XD



No topic is on topic anymore. xD


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> It's on an ipod, a little different


I never picked up on this.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> I never picked up on this.



neither did i...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> I never picked up on this.





Krasl said:


> neither did i...



Guy's.....I haven't been paying much attention to this thread and even I knew he wanted it for an ipod.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd rather be on a computer, but my mother took my awesome computer  months back. The iPhone works but I am pretty limited. Guess I'm lucky I still have a link to the internet.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Guy's.....I haven't been paying much attention to this thread and even I knew he wanted it for an ipod.


I only read that one post.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Guy's.....I haven't been paying much attention to this thread and even I knew he wanted it for an ipod.



only part i read was something a about a pic and an ipod...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I'd rather be on a computer, but my mother took my awesome computer  months back. The iPhone works but I am pretty limited. Guess I'm lucky I still have a link to the internet.



This is why I think apple should stick their shit up their asses. Their stuff is not as good as they make it out to be on the commercials. Sorry if their are any fans of Apple on here but I really don't like their junk.

I'd rather have my goodmans MP3 player over an ipod any day.


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Zune > ipod


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Zune > ipod



silly wolf.
ZEN owns ALL MP3's, mwuhahaha!


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

The hell is ZEN?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> The hell is ZEN?



it's a brand of MP3's
lol


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

i like to randomly reintroduce myself into this thread.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i like to randomly reintroduce myself into this thread.



well, you did a perfect job of doing so! XD


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Sht, gotta run chkdsk on my PC. My login info is corrupt for skype so I can't get in till I do.

Edit: Yeah, I randomly posted this, had to let people know my computer blows harder than I do...


----------



## Seriman (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sht, gotta run chkdsk on my PC. My login info is corrupt for skype so I can't get in till I do.
> 
> Edit: Yeah, I randomly posted this, had to let people know my computer blows harder than I do...


Oh noes! *cries*


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sht, gotta run chkdsk on my PC. My login info is corrupt for skype so I can't get in till I do.
> 
> Edit: Yeah, I randomly posted this, had to let people know my computer blows harder than I do...



It's that bad, huh?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Oh noes! *cries*


Don't worry, It shouldn't take me long.




Tommy said:


> It's that bad, huh?



Not really...I just hate it cause it's just like a fat person. Slow, ugly, and full of shit.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

hi scotty


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not really...I just hate it cause it's just like a fat person. Slow, ugly, and full of shit.



Sounds like my uncle's computer. It would take around 10 minutes just to load the damn internet...


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not really...I just hate it cause it's just like a fat person. Slow, ugly, and full of shit.



Fat people will start bashing you in 3,2...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sht, gotta run chkdsk on my PC. My login info is corrupt for skype so I can't get in till I do.
> 
> Edit: Yeah, I randomly posted this, had to let people know my computer blows harder than I do...



lol, k then, random combo!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hi scotty



Ello Harley!



Martino Zorrilla said:


> Fat people will start bashing you in 3,2...



Yep, they'll bash me with their rolls of fat.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ello Harley!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, they'll bash me with their rolls of fat.


Hello to you also, Harley!    

I lol'd at that. XD


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yep, they'll bash me with their rolls of fat.



What? Do you hate fat people? Are you just kidding?


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yep, they'll bash me with their rolls of fat.



That was mean, but hilarious. XD


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> What? Do you hate fat people? Are you just kidding?



No I don't hate them...certainly don't LIKE them though. Sure, if someone has a problem where they physically can't lose weight (glandular problems) then there's nothing wrong with that but if people are so grotesque as to eat their way to attaining their weight then they're just as sick as the next worse thing...


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No I don't hate them...certainly don't LIKE them though. Sure, if someone has a problem where they physically can't lose weight (glandular problems) then there's nothing wrong with that but if people are so grotesque as to eat their way to attaining their weight then they're just as sick as the next worse thing...



Ay sÃ­*

Although I feel sorry for them, not disgusted.
*Fonetically equivalent to "I see"


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> What? Do you hate fat people? Are you just kidding?





Martino Zorrilla said:


> Ay sÃ­*
> 
> Although I feel sorry for them, not disgusted.
> *Fonetically equivalent to "I see"



I'm rather disgusted...wouldn't they get the hint that they're fugly huge asses while the continue to orgasm off of donuts and twinkies!


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

wow scotty, that's really fucking hateful of you...just sayin'. :/


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm a little disgusted by your hate scotty :/ I'm not a big lady but shit like that can be hurtful. We're not all skinny little fucks.

In other news my mom thinks I'm a slut because of the dress I'm wearing to a wedding. Says it's too revealing. It totally isnt.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm rather disgusted...wouldn't they get the hint that they're fugly huge asses while the continue to orgasm off of donuts and twinkies!



You took it too far there.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm a little disgusted by your hate scotty :/ I'm not a big lady but shit like that can be hurtful. We're not all skinny little fucks.
> 
> In other news my mom thinks I'm a slut because of the dress I'm wearing to a wedding. Says it's too revealing. It totally isnt.


Parents. >_>   



I'm kinda fat, though I don't have rolls. Ew.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm rather disgusted...wouldn't they get the hint that they're fugly huge asses while the continue to orgasm off of donuts and twinkies!



you know...
it can be harder for them to exercise, not cuz they're hingry, just cuz they get oogled at and are to big to do most exercizes...



HarleyParanoia said:


> wow scotty, that's really fucking hateful of you...just sayin'. :/



i second that


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Parents. >_>
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda fat, though I don't have rolls. Ew.


 
Indeed. I'm fairly thin now, though I used to be overweight. I can't even look at photos of myself pre fall of 2006 without being disgusted.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not really...I just hate it cause it's just like a fat person. Slow, ugly, and full of shit.



I find this offensive. Though sadly it has truth to it.



Scotty1700 said:


> No I don't hate them...certainly don't LIKE them though. Sure, if someone has a problem where they physically can't lose weight (glandular problems) then there's nothing wrong with that but if people are so grotesque as to eat their way to attaining their weight then they're just as sick as the next worse thing...



this I agree with. I hate it when overweight people complain that they have leg and spine and other medical problems DUE to their weight when it is their own stupid fault in the first place.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> you know...
> it can be harder for them to exercise, not cuz they're hingry, just cuz they get oogled at and are to big to do most exercizes...
> 
> 
> ...



If they didn't eat themselves to be over weight in the FIRST PLACE they wouldn't HAVE a problem now, would they.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> this I agree with. I hate it when overweight people complain that they have leg and spine and other medical problems DUE to their weight when it is their own stupid fault in the first place.


^ This. And when they complain about when the can't walk for being too fat, so they use the power-chairs at the supermarket that are meant to be for the elderly. >_>


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> You took it too far there.



Truth hurts.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If they didn't eat themselves to be over weight in the FIRST PLACE they wouldn't HAVE a problem now, would they.



yes, but some of it, can be through genetics.
and i will agree with you and scotty to an extent, but it is a little mean tho.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

Seriman said:


> ^ This. And when they complain about when the can't walk for being too fat, so they use the power-chairs at the supermarket that are meant to be for the elderly. >_>



I've seen fat people use those things too, the ones you can buy, the elderly use them, can't remember there exact name. But to me, fat people wouldn't need them if they exercised frequently and didn't eat so much crap.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If they didn't eat themselves to be over weight in the FIRST PLACE they wouldn't HAVE a problem now, would they.



wow, and you're an insensitive fuck too. what the hell is with people being like that? you don't plan to make yourself fat eating. some people use it as an anti-depressant.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If they didn't eat themselves to be over weight in the FIRST PLACE they wouldn't HAVE a problem now, would they.



Yep, You'd think they would quit eating their hearts out once they got to like 200 lbs ya know? Nope, they get to like 300+ then complain about the medical bills which they brought up upon themselves to begin with. Not like it's hard to stop eating yourself literally to death.



Seriman said:


> ^ This. And when they complain about when the can't walk for being too fat, so they use the power-chairs at the supermarket that are meant to be for the elderly. >_>



Yep



Krasl said:


> yes, but some of it, can be through genetics.
> and i will agree with you and scotty to an extent, but it is a little mean tho.



Fat people and the stereotypical black person piss me off to no end, everyone's gotta hate something...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yes, but some of it, can be through genetics.
> and i will agree with you and scotty to an extent, but it is a little mean tho.



I admit, I have a big gut, no rolls of fat, just a gut, and you know what? no matter how little I fucking eat or exercise it neither gets bigger or smaller. So I do believe in some cases it is genetic. Or perhaps an illness or injury or something played a part, but those are genuine reasons.

What me and scotty are getting at are those that self inflict it, those that eat to much junk food and sit around all day on their asses. My dad said the other day that he can't figure out why I have the gut, as I don't eat big meals.

I eat on average a day one maybe to microwave meals, which is either a curry or a beef and potato hotpot as I like my veggies one one or two ham sandwiches. Treats like ice cream, take outs, chocolate etc I only get once or twice every two weeks. I am always riding a bicycle as it is my main mode of transportation, I am active outside almost daily, most of the time helping a friend shift stuff around in his garden, most recently put up a large shed and dug part of his yard out ready for a new layer of wood chip to go down. But despite all that I STILL have a biog gut.

Genetic maybe? My mom and a couple friends seem to think so.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Fat people and the stereotypical black person piss me off to no end, everyone's gotta hate something...



well, here's this then: you piss me off. don't fucking message me anymore.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

I understand genetics. Hey, it happens but some people are just disgusting. I went out to eat at a Chinese buffet and like usual, 90% of the customers there were fatties reaping the benefits of "all you can eat". It's fking terrible IMO. Hate on me all you want, I've accepted EVERYONE but there's next to no way I'm accepting the fact that people are fat because they "can't control their hunger" when all they have to do is stop engorging themselves with fat!


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

yea, well i'm sure you're some skinny little bitch, aren't you? life's fucking easy when you're blessed with good looks. too bad you're an ASSHOLE.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> well, here's this then: you piss me off. don't fucking message me anymore.



Hm? I said the stereotypical black person. If someone goes outta their way to get educated and work for their money I have no problem with that but I'm getting robbed because most of the gang bangers are stealing my money via welfare, increasing the national crime rate, increasing drug trafficking, killing, rape, etc.


Edit: I might be an asshole but we're debating over the two things I dislike the most. I know plenty of fat people and black people that I get along with perfectly fine, I just prefer people who can control their eating urges and people that aren't asshats like myself.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty, that shit ain't cool. If I could punch you throught the monitor, I would with a pair of spiked brass knuckles.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hm? I said the stereotypical black person. If someone goes outta their way to get educated and work for their money I have no problem with that but I'm getting robbed because most of the gang bangers are stealing my money via welfare, increasing the national crime rate, increasing drug trafficking, killing, rape, etc.



i'm talking about what you said about fat people. read.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hm? I said the stereotypical black person. If someone goes outta their way to get educated and work for their money I have no problem with that but I'm getting robbed because most of the gang bangers are stealing my money via welfare, increasing the national crime rate, increasing drug trafficking, killing, rape, etc.


 
Fuck you, asshat. You think black people are responsible for all that? Well news flash. Some of the most infamous rapists and murderers in history were white.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'm talking about what you said about fat people. read.



My bad but like I said before, I'm just disgusted by it. I try not to judge people that are overweight but it's just pressing my buttons. As I've said before I don't hate them, I'm just not fond of them.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

Truth hurts people, Truth hurts.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Fuck you, asshat. You think black people are responsible for all that? Well news flash. Some of the most infamous rapists and murderers in history were white.



And some of the most infamous rapists and murderers in history were black. If you like gangbangers than go to town, I don't like em and that's that. Obama said that PA was a generally racist state and he's damn straight. Not to the point we would lynch and all that crazy shit, we just prefer whites over blacks....

Edit: I'm not a white sepremisist (spelling fail)either, it's just i've watched too many episodes of gangland and 90% of em are black and it's depressing and sad to see.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> My bad but like I said before, I'm just disgusted by it. I try not to judge people that are overweight but it's just pressing my buttons. As I've said before I don't hate them, I'm just not fond of them.



well i'm not fond of you, you stuck-up little fucker. i'm sorry i was ever nice to you.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> And some of the most infamous rapists and murderers in history were black. If you like gangbangers than go to town, I don't like em and that's that. Obama said that PA was a generally racist state and he's damn straight. Not to the point we would lynch and all that crazy shit, we just prefer whites over blacks....


 
Well that's fucked up. CA has hella racial tension, but you don't hear me being a dickwad. There's like 50 black kids in my school of 3500, and like 1250 mexicans and hispanics and you don't hear people talking shit.


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> My bad but like I said before, I'm just disgusted by it. I try not to judge people that are overweight but it's just pressing my buttons. As I've said before I don't hate them, I'm just not fond of them.



Dude, what the fuck. There's a lot of shit I don't like seeing, but do I complain about it? no. I get disgusted by a lot of stuff but I dont sit here and start a tirade about how much I cant stand it. Feel however you want, but dont go splurting out of your mouth like you're a high and mighty deity.

Also, that stuff about black people is just plain ridiculous, especially considering the "equal opportunity" isn't really all that equal. everyone says "I don't like stereotypical black people" to try and candy-coat racism. You have to look at it this way: you try and go out and get a job, hold it, get educated, support yourself and all of those fun adulthood "responsible" things while you have a whole government system oppressing the shit out of you. 

Roll through Compton and say that shit, see how tough you are then.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Fuck you, asshat. You think black people are responsible for all that? Well news flash. Some of the most infamous rapists and murderers in history were white.




Go and watch ANY police TV show and count how many black people they arrest to how many white people they arrest.


Did you know most gangs are all black people? Did you know most gangs in london, england are made up of black people? Did you know their are parts of london a white person CAN NOT enter without a black person starting on them, or worse.

Of course I know there are loads of nice black people, I speak with many online and irl. It is just a select group that give them a bad reputation, much the same for the furry fandom, it is a select few that give the fandom a bad reputation.

Afteral stereotypes and reputations have to start somewhere and usually because there is truth behind it.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Edit: I'm not a white sepremisist (spelling fail)either, it's just i've watched too many episodes of gangland and 90% of em are black and it's depressing and sad to see.


 
You sure? because around here all our gangs are made up of skin heads and mexicans.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> well i'm not fond of you, you stuck-up little fucker. i'm sorry i was ever nice to you.



I'm not stuck-up. I'm sure there's some "catagory" of people that you're not even with. If you hate me, I understand but it's the truth and i'm not living a lie, not now and not anymore. I'm aware I'm not perfect and this is my true flaw and I just gotta express it. I know it's way beyond the time to say I'm sorry and it's a foolish attempt but I'm a genuine fool.


----------



## Viva (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hm? I said the stereotypical black person. If someone goes outta their way to get educated and work for their money I have no problem with that but I'm getting robbed because most of the gang bangers are stealing my money via welfare, increasing the national crime rate, increasing drug trafficking, killing, rape, etc.
> 
> 
> Edit: I might be an asshole but we're debating over the two things I dislike the most. I know plenty of fat people and black people that I get along with perfectly fine, I just prefer people who can control their eating urges and people that aren't asshats like myself.


 
Okay.  You need to stop


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm not stuck-up. I'm sure there's some "catagory" of people that you're not even with. If you hate me, I understand but it's the truth and i'm not living a lie, not now and not anymore. I'm aware I'm not perfect and this is my true flaw and I just gotta express it. I know it's way beyond the time to say I'm sorry and it's a foolish attempt but I'm a genuine fool.



you just went through a whole page talking really hard on overweight people saying they were ugly and gross, how is that not stuck up? and no, i give everyone a chance. talking shit about them doesn't fix anything. it's insensitive pricks like you that lead people to getting eating disorders, because you can't be anything about average in today's society without getting talked down on!

don't fucking play your prejudice like it's something you can't change, you could be better if you wanted to, but you're obviously content being an ass. i don't want to hear sorry, no one does. you've shown your true colors. i just regret ever trying to be nice to you.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Well that's fucked up. CA has hella racial tension, but you don't hear me being a dickwad. There's like 50 black kids in my school of 3500, and like 1250 mexicans and hispanics and you don't hear people talking shit.



PA doesn't have that problem. I can probably count the number of mexicans in my county on one hand and they all work at El Paso mexican grill...I also don't have many black people to deal with and I'm neutral towards everyone I've met so far. Hell, I regularly talk to someone from Brooklyn that's stereotypical and I'm 100% fine with him.



God, Here's a genuine fuckup for me. I understand if no one wants to see me ever but fuck, no one's perfect. I try to act it and I feel I've been moderately succeeding at it until now. God damn me.


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> PA doesn't have that problem. I can probably count the number of mexicans in my county on one hand and they all work at El Paso mexican grill...I also don't have many black people to deal with and I'm neutral towards everyone I've met so far. Hell, I regularly talk to someone from Brooklyn that's stereotypical and I'm 100% fine with him.
> 
> 
> 
> God, Here's a genuine fuckup for me. I understand if no one wants to see me ever but fuck, no one's perfect. I try to act it and I feel I've been moderately succeeding at it until now. God damn me.



Don't write off a bunch of stuff you've already said with a "Oh! I'm sorry! I was trying to be perfect but I've changed!" Just, don't. :v


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yep, You'd think they would quit eating their hearts out once they got to like 200 lbs ya know? Nope, they get to like 300+ then complain about the medical bills which they brought up upon themselves to begin with. Not like it's hard to stop eating yourself literally to death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



true, it's just that some of that stuff can be blamed on genetics.
i know where you are coming from, and i respect your opinion, but not every fat person chooses to be fat.



RandyDarkshade said:


> I admit, I have a big gut, no rolls of fat, just a gut, and you know what? no matter how little I fucking eat or exercise it neither gets bigger or smaller. So I do believe in some cases it is genetic. Or perhaps an illness or injury or something played a part, but those are genuine reasons.
> 
> What me and scotty are getting at are those that self inflict it, those that eat to much junk food and sit around all day on their asses. My dad said the other day that he can't figure out why I have the gut, as I don't eat big meals.
> 
> ...



see, i am only pointing out that genetics has a role in this too.
not all fat people choose to be fat, they just can't help it.



Scotty1700 said:


> I understand genetics. Hey, it happens but some people are just disgusting. I went out to eat at a Chinese buffet and like usual, 90% of the customers there were fatties reaping the benefits of "all you can eat". It's fking terrible IMO. Hate on me all you want, I've accepted EVERYONE but there's next to no way I'm accepting the fact that people are fat because they "can't control their hunger" when all they have to do is stop engorging themselves with fat!



i don't hate you, and i accept your opinion.
i see what you are aiming at, and personally i frown upon those types of people. i would say more, but if i do, i will only sound like a dick...


----------



## Viva (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> PA doesn't have that problem. I can probably count the number of mexicans in my county on one hand and they all work at El Paso mexican grill...I also don't have many black people to deal with and I'm neutral towards everyone I've met so far. Hell, I regularly talk to someone from Brooklyn that's stereotypical and I'm 100% fine with him.
> 
> 
> 
> God, Here's a genuine fuckup for me. I understand if no one wants to see me ever but fuck, no one's perfect. I try to act it and I feel I've been moderately succeeding at it until now. God damn me.


 
Self-pitying is no exuse for acting like an ass to entire demographics of people


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you just went through a whole page talking really hard on overweight people saying they were ugly and gross, how is that not stuck up? and no, i give everyone a chance. talking shit about them doesn't fix anything. it's insensitive pricks like you that lead people to getting eating disorders, because you can't be anything about average in today's society without getting talked down on!
> 
> don't fucking play your prejudice like it's something you can't change, you could be better if you wanted to, but you're obviously content being an ass. i don't want to hear sorry, no one does. you've shown your true colors. i just regret ever trying to be nice to you.



You think I LIKE hating people!? I hate myself for it but I'm not changing who I am! I was brought up by racist parents in a place that has 1 obese person outta every 100. My whole life and all it's endeavors made me look the other way but apparently it's my fault for learning my morals from each and every thing I've done from birth to now. At that, I bid you farewell my friend. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Fuck you, asshat. You think black people are responsible for all that? Well news flash. Some of the most infamous rapists and murderers in history were white.



You did not read the post correctly. It might not be just black people, but they still contribute. Him pointing the finger JUST at them is wrong, but it is still true that they are a PART of the problem.


----------



## Viva (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You think I LIKE hating people!? I hate myself for it but I'm not changing who I am! I was brought up by racist parents in a place that has 1 obese person outta every 100. My whole life and all it's endeavors made me look the other way but apparently it's my fault for learning my morals from each and every thing I've done from birth to now. At that, I bid you farewell my friend. It was fun while it lasted.


 
You sound like hating people is something that can't be helped!

Just...no!


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You think I LIKE hating people!? I hate myself for it but I'm not changing who I am! I was brought up by racist parents in a place that has 1 obese person outta every 100. My whole life and all it's endeavors made me look the other way but apparently it's my fault for learning my morals from each and every thing I've done from birth to now. At that, I bid you farewell my friend. It was fun while it lasted.



bullshit scotty! don't feed me that crap! you aren't fucking FORCED to hate anyone! you fucking choose to! i was raised in a racist family, and i am not racist. don't use your upbringing as an excuse to be a pretentious jerk. don't give me shit about how you hate how you are, no one is making you be hateful about overweight people or black people. YOU choose how you are.


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You think I LIKE hating people!? I hate myself for it but I'm not changing who I am! I was brought up by racist parents in a place that has 1 obese person outta every 100. My whole life and all it's endeavors made me look the other way but apparently it's my fault for learning my morals from each and every thing I've done from birth to now. At that, I bid you farewell my friend. It was fun while it lasted.



Umm, you talk about your problem as though you don't have it anymore. "I was brought up by racist parents" It's not that friken hard to say, Black people=White people. 

"My whole life and all it's endeavors made me look the other way but  apparently it's my fault for learning my morals from each and every  thing I've done from birth to now."

See, you talk about that in such a way that it sounds like you can turn your back on the morals they taught easily. You openly admit it's not right, but you still do it anyway. 

I smell laziness.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

FUck, I'm nearly in tears, Don't you dare care for me, I don't deserve others feeling bad for me.  I'm a sick person and it's hard to accept but i'm just as bad as a fucking monster.


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> bullshit scotty! don't feed me that crap! you aren't fucking FORCED to hate anyone! you fucking choose to! i was raised in a racist family, and i am not racist. don't use your upbringing as an excuse to be a pretentious jerk. don't give me shit about how you hate how you are, no one is making you be hateful about overweight people or black people. YOU choose how you are.



I wish you hadn't beat me to it. your better at the NO bs posts. 

-_________-


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> FUck, I'm nearly in tears, Don't you dare care for me, I don't deserve others feeling bad for me.  I'm a sick person and it's hard to accept but i'm just as bad as a fucking monster.



We never said that. You do deserve feelings, though self pitty aint gona get you no where. 

I'm at a loss for words, I didn't read this whole thread so I have NO idea how to handle this.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You think I LIKE hating people!? I hate myself for it but I'm not changing who I am! I was brought up by racist parents in a place that has 1 obese person outta every 100. My whole life and all it's endeavors made me look the other way but apparently it's my fault for learning my morals from each and every thing I've done from birth to now. At that, I bid you farewell my friend. It was fun while it lasted.


 
Bull fucking SHIT. My father was raised in a racist home and he is the most open-minded man person I've ever met. I live in California. All you have to do is walk outside to see an obese person, or someone of a minority. Actually, here they aren't a minority at all. So don't blame your fucking up bringing or the people around.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> FUck, I'm nearly in tears, Don't you dare care for me, I don't deserve others feeling bad for me.  I'm a sick person and it's hard to accept but i'm just as bad as a fucking monster.



then be nice. quit being so prejudice. you may be turning away the nicest people in the world because of their weight or skin color. learn to accept people's differences instead of being so goddamn hateful. then people will not be like that to you. you're not a monster, but don't make excuses for how you are.


----------



## Viva (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> FUck, I'm nearly in tears, Don't you dare care for me, I don't deserve others feeling bad for me. I'm a sick person and it's hard to accept but i'm just as bad as a fucking monster.


 
Listen to my mouthwords


Stop


It


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> FUck, I'm nearly in tears, Don't you dare care for me, I don't deserve others feeling bad for me. I'm a sick person and it's hard to accept but i'm just as bad as a fucking monster.


 
Good, because I DON'T feel bad for you, and I DON'T care.


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Bull fucking SHIT. My father was raised in a racist home and he is the most open-minded man person I've ever met. I live in California. All you have to do is walk outside to see an obese person, or someone of a minority. Actually, here they aren't a minority at all. So don't blame your fucking up bringing or the people around.



I sorta do agree with him about fat people though. I will say that they do make Americans look bad and they do show that while there are starving people in the worse parts of Africa, we have fatasses walking around here. 

I do not include people who are fat do to genetics, however a LOT of fat people are from over eating/ Getting little physical activity / Both 

Inb4, my mom and grandpa are fat. I am skinny


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yep, You'd think they would quit eating their hearts out once they got to like 200 lbs ya know? Nope, they get to like 300+ then complain about the medical bills which they brought up upon themselves to begin with. Not like it's hard to stop eating yourself literally to death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just saying, genetics has a big role in this too, not all fat people choose to be fat...



RandyDarkshade said:


> I admit, I have a big gut, no rolls of fat, just a gut, and you know what? no matter how little I fucking eat or exercise it neither gets bigger or smaller. So I do believe in some cases it is genetic. Or perhaps an illness or injury or something played a part, but those are genuine reasons.
> 
> What me and scotty are getting at are those that self inflict it, those that eat to much junk food and sit around all day on their asses. My dad said the other day that he can't figure out why I have the gut, as I don't eat big meals.
> 
> ...



see, genetics can cause most fat fat people to be fat, not just hogging out.



Scotty1700 said:


> I understand genetics. Hey, it happens but some people are just disgusting. I went out to eat at a Chinese buffet and like usual, 90% of the customers there were fatties reaping the benefits of "all you can eat". It's fking terrible IMO. Hate on me all you want, I've accepted EVERYONE but there's next to no way I'm accepting the fact that people are fat because they "can't control their hunger" when all they have to do is stop engorging themselves with fat!



i respect your opinion and you are entitled to it.
and i don't hate you, you are just speaking your mind.


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 21, 2010)

Guys this DID turn into a flame war. We really should stop with the bickering.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

I sense another warning for derailment being sent to me.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> bullshit scotty! don't feed me that crap! you aren't fucking FORCED to hate anyone! you fucking choose to! i was raised in a racist family, and i am not racist. don't use your upbringing as an excuse to be a pretentious jerk. don't give me shit about how you hate how you are, no one is making you be hateful about overweight people or black people. YOU choose how you are.


 

Seconded...but,

I'm not gonna jump on this bandwagon of hate y'all have going on here, however it'll suffice to say that as someone who was also raised in a extremely racist home, that you choose to be that way. There are prejudices that are inherent when being raised in such a manner, but only you can undo them. Ignore your bias, and you will be a better person.

Also...backpeddling in an argument is not so good. Say what you mean, and accept what comes your way.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> I wish you hadn't beat me to it. your better at the NO bs posts.
> 
> -_________-




I can't just go against what I was told to do. My dad just flipped on the one gay guy on amazing race and I LAUGHED at it. In the end, anyone who isn't normal is treated differently. 




Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> We never said that. You do deserve feelings, though self pitty aint gona get you no where.
> 
> I'm at a loss for words, I didn't read this whole thread so I have NO idea how to handle this.




I'm not looking for pity. Shun me, hate me, whatever. I never deserved to have befriended anyone on here.

Edit: Fuck you ACDC, Playing "Problem child" at a time like this.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> Guys this DID turn into a flame war. We really should stop with the bickering.


\

I agree. This has gone on long enough now.


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I can't just go against what I was told to do. My dad just flipped on the one gay guy on amazing race and I LAUGHED at it. In the end, anyone who isn't normal is treated differently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"I never deserved to have befriended anyone on here"

Self pitty. 
Sorry man, It don't work. I learned that the hard way. 

I semi-agree with you on the fat people, but you must step into the mindset of a fat person. It is not easy as 1-2-3 to lost weight. And, the psychological effect of food and using to feel good out weigh most drugs.

EDIT, after the fuck you part, this is a flame war and I am reporting this thread.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I can't just go against what I was told to do. My dad just flipped on the one gay guy on amazing race and I LAUGHED at it. In the end, anyone who isn't normal is treated differently.
> 
> I'm not looking for pity. Shun me, hate me, whatever. I never deserved to have befriended anyone on here.
> 
> Edit: Fuck you ACDC, Playing "Problem child" at a time like this.


 
Jesus christ. Pity party for one? So what if you're treated differently. You'd be getting treated differently for not being a racist prick. I'm pretty sure morally, it'd be worth the sneers.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> \
> 
> I agree. This has gone on long enough now.



I appreciate you trying to end this but it's not something I can walk away from, I'm in tears cause I'm fucked up beyond belief.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I can't just go against what I was told to do. My dad just flipped on the one gay guy on amazing race and I LAUGHED at it. In the end, anyone who isn't normal is treated differently.



Actually, yes you can. I always did.


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 21, 2010)

Thread reported, I'm out of this one. It will be closed soon.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I can't just go against what I was told to do.



yes you can. you're just continuing to make excuses for being a fucking jerk. just accept that you CAN change instead of using your upbringing as an excuse! i was raised in a baptist school, you think i am ANYTHING like them!?




RandyDarkshade said:


> \
> 
> I agree. This has gone on long enough now.



god, SHUT UP. it's a topic, and we're discussing, no matter how angry.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll put it this way, you all either stop it voluntarily, or I'll just message a mod to put an end to it. Either way this will come to an end. 

Now, knock it the fuck off.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> Scotty1700 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't just go against what I was told to do.
> ...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> And some of the most infamous rapists and murderers in history were black. If you like gangbangers than go to town, I don't like em and that's that. Obama said that PA was a generally racist state and he's damn straight. Not to the point we would lynch and all that crazy shit, we just prefer whites over blacks....
> 
> you know, that is pretty true (not to be a racisist...)
> 
> Edit: I'm not a white sepremisist (spelling fail)either, it's just i've watched too many episodes of gangland and 90% of em are black and it's depressing and sad to see.



ditto (except for the gangland part)



Scotty1700 said:


> I'm not stuck-up. I'm sure there's some "catagory" of people that you're not even with. If you hate me, I understand but it's the truth and i'm not living a lie, not now and not anymore. I'm aware I'm not perfect and this is my true flaw and I just gotta express it. I know it's way beyond the time to say I'm sorry and it's a foolish attempt but I'm a genuine fool.



don't beat yourself up, you are just stating your own opinion.
you are entitled to do so.



Scotty1700 said:


> PA doesn't have that problem. I can probably count the number of mexicans in my county on one hand and they all work at El Paso mexican grill...I also don't have many black people to deal with and I'm neutral towards everyone I've met so far. Hell, I regularly talk to someone from Brooklyn that's stereotypical and I'm 100% fine with him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, please, stop beating yourself up.
you are only stating an opinion.
there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Viva (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I appreciate you trying to end this but it's not something I can walk away from, I'm in tears cause I'm fucked up beyond belief.


 
In b4 thread lock

Also, you can choose who you are.  No one makes you do anything.  You just so happened to choose to be a dick in this thread


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

well guys, who bets one of us will be banned for being "hateful".


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'll put it this way, you all either stop it voluntarily, or I'll just message a mod to put an end to it. Either way this will come to an end.
> 
> Now, knock it the fuck off.



Dude I lost a ton of friends just now, I'm not just walking away and ignoring them. Remember when I brought up weight to Bir, I went outta my way to fix it and this is something that's irreversible.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ditto (except for the gangland part)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously there is, otherwise Harley and a couple others wouldn't have flamed him.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

@Krasl, please feel free to kiss his ass somewhere else.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Dude I lost a ton of friends just now, I'm not just walking away and ignoring them. Remember when I brought up weight to Bir, I went outta my way to fix it and this is something that's irreversible.



You haven't lost me.


And I'd suggest you take it to PM's as Phail already reported it.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

I feel the ban hammer will hit me possibly.


----------



## Viva (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Dude I lost a ton of friends just now, I'm not just walking away and ignoring them. Remember when I brought up weight to Bir, I went outta my way to fix it and this is something that's irreversible.


 
You didn't lose them.  You just got them confiscated.  Do a good deed to earn them back


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

I've been gone for about a half an hour and there's still drama. That's not good.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 21, 2010)

glad to see that as an overweight person i make people hate me just because i'm fat.  nice.

locked for the shitstorm that occurred.


----------

